# fi people



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i should be getting some money from a lawsuit by this summer and am looking at the fi subs. i think i decided to go with one the fi 18" subs. since money wont be a issue, i want the wow factor and i have the space in the hearse for it. some of u said the btl series arent really for dailys how come they have a daily option? also box says says 5-8cuft and has no hz rating on the 18"btl. then on the bl 18 it says 5-10 cuft @ 30-37Hz what box size and tuning is ideal for each? - i need the site that explins what each configuration means for building the subs - nm found it

this is my daily. but i wanna be able to turn it up and make my heart stop. which is a better choice if u dont look at money,what size box with what tuning, and what would be a ideal amp for that sub. 

then i need input on midbass. what size would be good, is there a big diff between say 6x9s and 5.25s when it comes to midbass? i was looking at a set of cdt components for 199 but i need more input on them. dont have the model number off hand. also with 6x9s what are the pros and cons of putting them in the little ass boxes?

ill post pics up later of what the hearse interior looks like now. there 2 ways im considering putting the sub box and dunno which i wanna do yet. because it has to work around my 12" airtank. either sub box over tank or tank mounted on top of sub box.

seems like a lot of questions but i wanna have this thing slammin by the end of summer :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/i...hp?showforum=51

That is all...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ya i went though like 10 of those pages reading everything i could till i got tired and went to sleep. i like how the guy with the yukon had the 2 btl's with the hifonics amps hittin the 150.x


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

with a double front baffle if i went with 2 layers of 3/4 mdf would i still need to use the tnuts on the back or would the wood be strong enough to use corse theaded bolts? im leaning towards 2 bl's after reading a bunch cuz i dont think my hearse could do the power id need to push 2 btl's to what they'd want :tears: that and i want something that sounds nice and gets loud


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Apr 29 2007, 02:35 PM~7797153
> *with a double front baffle if i went with 2 layers of 3/4 mdf would i still need to use the tnuts on the back or would the wood be strong enough to use corse theaded bolts? im leaning towards 2 bl's after reading a bunch cuz i dont think my hearse could do the power id need to push 2 btl's to what they'd want :tears: that and i want something that sounds nice and gets loud
> *


you will need prettymuch the same upgrades electrically for bl's as you would for btl's

ie. 260-300amp alt
1/0 underhood upgrades
1/0 power and grounds
and 1 extra batterie(2 would be better for bl's) for the system to go with the 1 strong underhood batt

the difference would be Id run 2-4extra batts for the btl's and a 2nd run of 1/0 power from the underhood batt to the rear batts


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i did the under the hood upgrades with 4 gauge. im also runnign 2 optima yellowtops from, when i had my system and 4 air comps for my bags cuz the comps pulled so much juice. if im gonan have to run that many extra batts for the btl's i guess i'll stick with the bl's since thats more practicle i guess. thx for the input


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Apr 29 2007, 05:23 PM~7797818
> *i did the under the hood upgrades with 4 gauge. im also runnign 2 optima yellowtops from, when i had my system and 4 air comps for my bags cuz the comps pulled so much juice. if im gonan have to run that many extra batts for the btl's i guess i'll stick with the bl's since thats more practicle i guess. thx for the input
> *


you would need that many batts for the blt's because they require twice the power that the bl's do

and 4ga wont cut it meng 1/0 underhood upgrades  you will need a big alt and 4ga cant support the current


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ok ive seen 2 gauge so is 1/0 gauge the same is it 2 diff size wires?


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

How about you do this :biggrin: and call it a day


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Apr 29 2007, 09:45 PM~7799215
> *ok ive seen 2 gauge so is 1/0 gauge the same is it 2 diff size wires?
> *


1/0 is thicker than 2ga


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

duh. i mean why is it called 1/0 why not just 1 gauge or 0 gauge?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Apr 29 2007, 10:36 PM~7799581
> *duh. i mean why is it called 1/0 why not just 1 gauge or 2 gauge?
> *


because there is 2/0 3/0 and so on


the lower the number the thicker the wire


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

so a normal 4 gauge wire is a 4/0?


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

1/4th /0


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

im so lost now


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Apr 29 2007, 10:38 PM~7799597
> *so a normal 4 gauge wire is a 4/0?
> *


nope
4ga is smaller than 1/0

just get 1/0 and call it day


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

im tryign to learn about this whole other form of wires. some one school me


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

www.google.com


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Apr 30 2007, 12:21 AM~7800469
> *im tryign to learn about this whole other form of wires. some one school me
> *



starting from 1/0 and working my way down to the lower strand count wires (im only listing what i see usually used in car audio

1/0 awg amp/electric. upgrades
2 awg amp/ electric. upgrades
4 awg amp/ electric. upgrades
8 awg sub / amp
10 awg sub
12 awg sub
14 awg speaker
16 awg speaker 
18 awg rem. wire


each guage wire has a certain range of strand count it falls into... the bigger the strand count, the more current the wire can handle without melting through the sleave and catching your car on fire.

good installers know how to pick the right gauge wire, for the length it has to travel, to carry a certain current, correctly and efficiently... 

you can go on google.com and fine charts on guage wiring, footage, dangerzone (when your getting ready to burn your car up because your trying to carry 1500wRMS @ 14volts 8feet with a 14awg wire.), etc


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Apr 29 2007, 07:53 PM~7799268
> *How about you do this :biggrin: and call it a day
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats alot of bbbb basss


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Apr 29 2007, 10:45 PM~7799215
> *ok ive seen 2 gauge so is 1/0 gauge the same is it 2 diff size wires?
> *


Simple way..

18 guage smallest
12 bigger than 18
2 guage is BIG 
1/0 is -1
4/0 is -4 guage

The smaller the number the bigger the wire. So negatives get Huge.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

since we determined btl's are to monsterious for what i want lets look at the 18" bl's.
I'm thinking 2 and prob 2 amps.so lets look at some of our options

Ohm: im thinkin dual 2 and run each sub at 1 ohm
P Chamfer: yes, cuz the fi forum recommends it for cooling the coils
Cooling: dunno cuz it says makes the motor a little weaker - opinions?
Flatwind: dunno says it makes the sub peak more often, but helps power handling - opinions
Daily or SPL: daily
Extreme Lead: no
Universal : no

*Ported box we recommend using* 5-10 cubic feet @ 30-37Hz tuning*, you can tune a little higher if you wish but we recommend keeping it close to 32hz for a daily driver. Again the same 12-16 square inches of volume applies per cubic foot of volume.*

that leaves a lot to decide on


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

box wise im lookin at 2 options. having the subs face towards my back door or fire towards the ceiling. wither way the box will have a 12 gallon airtank mounted on top i think.


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 8 2007, 07:31 PM~7861063
> *since we determined btl's are to monsterious for what i want lets look at the 18" bl's.
> I'm thinking 2 and prob 2 amps.so lets look at some of our options
> 
> ...


Do 32-35 for a daily.



> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 8 2007, 07:36 PM~7861109
> *box wise im lookin at 2 options. having the subs face towards my back door or fire towards the ceiling. wither way the box will have a 12 gallon airtank mounted on top i think.
> *


Back.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Hm.... I wonder if subs up and port back would be best for this application?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Steve Meade's 18" RE's... hearse you're a lucky bastard :tears:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

just went and got some measurements. from the bottom of my back door to where the window is it's right about 21 1/2" high ont he outside. its less then that on the inside by like 1 1/2 to 2" cuz the way the door is shaped on the inside. from the way my cars set up i can go about 26 1/2 deep unless i make the box narrower to fit between my fender wells. 53" across. the the 53" is from my fenderwheels back to where my walls start to curve around at the back of the car. 

port wise pit and sporty were fighting over slot and persision and what not would be louder. There wont be much of a muffle like in a trunk in my case. i dunno how good id be at building slot ports so i was looking into the pvc pipe with flared ends from woofers ect i think it was.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

that box is sexy i like the plexy idea :0


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 8 2007, 07:54 PM~7861255
> *that box is sexy i like the plexy idea :0
> *


Amen.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

You see the four 18" RE MT's he has now in his tahoe?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

yes  i hate him for that. BUT i think 4 18's in my hearse would be pretty fuckin nifty. i dont wanna do no major ass electrical upgrades so 2 it is


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 8 2007, 08:09 PM~7861371
> *yes  i hate him for that. BUT i think 1 18's in my hearse would be pretty fuckin nifty. i dont wanna do no major ass electrical upgrades so 2 it is
> *


 :loco:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 8 2007, 07:11 PM~7861389
> *:loco:
> *


i fixed it hush :angry:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

So what upgrades to your electrical system are you planning on doing?

Big three?
1/0 gauge?
Batteries?
High output atlernator?

etc.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

as of right now i have the big 3 done with 4 gauge but will be bumping that up to either 2 or bigger. 2 optima yellows one under hood and one in the back- already have them. and runnin 2 gauge or bigger to the back of the hearse. im gonna try and hold of on the high output alt unless absolutely needed.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 8 2007, 07:48 PM~7861676
> *as of right now i have the big 3 done with 4 gauge but will be bumping that up to either 2 or bigger. 2 optima yellows one under hood and one in the back- already have them. and runnin 2 gauge or bigger  to the back of the hearse. im gonna try and hold of on the high output alt unless absolutely needed.
> *


if you want to run those subs properly you will need a h/o alt and 1/0ga wire


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 8 2007, 08:48 PM~7861676
> *as of right now i have the big 3 done with 4 gauge but will be bumping that up to either 2 or bigger. 2 optima yellows one under hood and one in the back- already have them. and runnin 2 gauge or bigger  to the back of the hearse. im gonna try and hold of on the high output alt unless absolutely needed.
> *


I gotcha... I'd upgrade all that wiring to 1/0 guage though, no sense in going with 2 gauge.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+May 8 2007, 07:51 PM~7861704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wheres a cheaper place to get it from? this is why i hate my car bein so damn long :uh:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Pretty much everyone is gunna tell you knukonceptz... here.

5145 strands of tinned oxygen free copper for $3.25 a foot


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

fuckin wire alone is gonna run me like 130 :angry:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 8 2007, 08:17 PM~7861893
> *fuckin wire alone is gonna run me like 130 :angry:
> *


gotta pay to play


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 8 2007, 08:21 PM~7861917
> *gotta pay to play
> *


truf


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 8 2007, 08:22 PM~7861924
> *truf
> *


[email protected] 27hz with the btls in tha caprice


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 8 2007, 09:24 PM~7861940
> *[email protected] 27hz with the btls in tha caprice
> *


  Your caprice Pit?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 8 2007, 08:28 PM~7861972
> * Your caprice Pit?
> *


I drive Impalas not caprices :angry: 

install I did in my boys 96 Caprice 
2 btl 15s
2 2500ds


my 96 Impala does 156+ with 2 t3000.1s and 2 9515s


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 8 2007, 08:21 PM~7861917
> *gotta pay to play
> *


well i figured around 130ish with 40 ft. but 40 foot might be over shooting it a tad


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 8 2007, 08:37 PM~7862038
> *well i figured around 130ish with 40 ft. but 40 foot might be over shooting it a tad
> *


better to have too much than not enough


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ruff estiment on what i could hit with the 2 bl's? with amps that push "1000rms" a piece? which my ass will prob just go and by hifonics


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Well you're gunna need a run from the battery to the amp(s), big three, and whatever you need for that second battery, so I wouldn't say 40 is far off.


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

Do u think you can do..

Over 147 w/ 2 RE8s?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i figure big 3, 5 ft maybe? then around 15-18 to go from front to back battery. 2 feet from back battery to fuseblock. 1 foot to gound back battery. then 1 foot to a ground block for the amps. ground block to body 1 foot


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ceiling_Fan_Club_@May 8 2007, 08:39 PM~7862058
> *Do u think you can do..
> 
> Over 147 w/ 2 RE8s?
> *


where did that come from


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 8 2007, 09:45 PM~7862095
> *where did that come from
> *


Just asking is anyone think they can do that :0


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 8 2007, 08:38 PM~7862051
> *ruff estiment on what i could hit with the 2 bl's? with amps that push "1000rms" a piece? which my ass will prob just go and by hifonics
> *


too many variables to say honestly......


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

kinda what i figured. what size box u think i should go for and what tuning?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 9 2007, 12:02 AM~7863884
> *kinda what i figured. what size box u think i should go for and what tuning?
> *


how many 18s?


----------



## josmith213 (Apr 20, 2006)

here is a guy that just did 4 18's http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.p...&highlight=btls

you have a hearse? Room shouldnt be a problem, but you are going to need alot of electrical upgrades. Like 3 extra batteries, huge alternator or alternators, couple runs of 1/0 to the back etc. Get your wire from this dude http://cgi.ebay.com/1-0-Welding-Battery-Ca...1QQcmdZViewItem
He is pretty cheap and his wire is great quality, very flexible. If all you listen to is rap get the btl's. You wont have a problem with the sq, they just aernt a musical sub like for jazz and stuff with musical insturments


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josmith213_@May 10 2007, 08:13 AM~7873918
> *here is a guy that just did 4 18's http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.p...&highlight=btls
> 
> you have a hearse? Room shouldnt be a problem, but you are going to need alot of electrical upgrades. Like 3 extra batteries, huge alternator or alternators, couple runs of 1/0 to the back etc. Get your wire from this dude http://cgi.ebay.com/1-0-Welding-Battery-Ca...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...




Son of a bitch! That is sic! I don't think I'll need anything that insane, but shit that was insane.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

holy shit


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

is it 2005 or still 2007?


----------



## josmith213 (Apr 20, 2006)

2005


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

just checkin... i thought we had went back in time


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)




----------

